

Rory Marinich: Make Great Shit - alilja
http://journal.rinich.com/post/216821123/make-great-shit

======
cfinke
If you haven't read it, I'll save you the time: "Shit shit shit shit shit shit
shit." (There is as much value in that one sentence as there is in this guy's
entire rambling blog post.)

~~~
unalone
If you're going to criticize what I write, please criticize it rather than
just snarking.

~~~
krschultz
You deserve the criticism. You didn't "unintentionally" introduce the word
many times into your essay. You thought it would be a good idea and banged the
reader over the head with it.

"Remind yourself always that your shit is relative. Find ways to expand your
definition of shit as much as possible. That way, the first step you take in
making your shit will alone surpass the completed shit of the inexperienced."

You can't make that point without using the word "shit" three times? I'm sure
it can be better in a dozen ways without ever using the word shit, but you
overused "shit" again to keep your theme going.

That is why the original poster is not being snarky. The post literally reads
as shit shit shit shit shit, how many times can I say shit in one blog post.
The point you are trying to make is completely lost in that.

edit: When you start blaming the reader for comprehension problems, you have
failed as communicating. Although I'll keep in mind that you just wrote "it
it" and "people're" right after talking about "flows naturally".

~~~
unalone
What can I say? I must read differently than the people here. When I read it
it flows naturally; this has been in circulation long enough that I see lots
of other people're okay with the style also.

Perhaps it's that I don't skim when I read: I actually digest the words being
used. Read aloud, it really doesn't sound like the word is used too much;
skimmed, it's all that stands out.

------
detcader
Read: "Rory Marinich: Look How Alternative And Modern I Am, I Know Cuss Words"

~~~
unalone
That's cute, coming from somebody so edgy he quotes Banksy in his profile.

~~~
detcader
But honestly, noticeable articles are noticeable for their noticeable ideas,
not noticeable words. Noticeable words backfire, turning people off.

Fair point about Banksy, though.

~~~
unalone
This wasn't a good Hacker News article. It wasn't written to be. I've actually
got one in the works now that I was going to submit here this week; this was
geared towards my usual reader constituency of artsier types.

That comment here was the first time in a week and a half I've seen anybody
comment on the word "shit", actually. When I wrote it I expected that might be
a turn-off; I guess after it caught on in the blogosphere I got used to people
treating it like it wasn't overdosing on the word.

------
drawkbox
That advice was some good shit, maybe great shit.

